# HARIBO Abstimmnung - brauche eure Hilfe :)



## Fleshless (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

meine Freundin hat vor ein paar Wochen ein Studentenprojekt betreut, bei dem ein  HARIBO Stop-Motion-Film entstand. Nun gibt es seitens HARIBO eine  Abstimmung über die Filmchen. Sie würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr ihren Studis eure Stimme gebt! Weitersagen erlaubt 
Abstimmung läuft bis zum 05.08. 12 - Uhr, es gibt auch für euch etwas zu gewinnen!

Den Clip findet ihr unter:  
HARIBO - Galerie 

dort ist er geführt unter dem Name "Schabernack" bzw. "Silke Baier" 
zur Zeit auf Platz 1 

Grüße


----------



## hundElungE (27. Juli 2011)

Ja sehr witzig. Mir gefielen besonders die Ideen mit der Cola und dem Anmalen des Armes  Schönet Projekt  -  viel  Erfolg! 

Grüße


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juli 2011)

Ist das nicht Werbung? Sowas ist ja eig. Verboten...


----------



## Fleshless (27. Juli 2011)

das war ein studentenprojekt und es geht auch nur um die abstimmung...ich möchte hier sicherlich keine werbung machen. persönlich habe ich auch nichts davon, bin weder bei den gummibärchenleuten noch an der hochschule angestellt.


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Juli 2011)

K  Naja habe für das Video gevotet ist echt funny.


----------

